# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [RESOLVED] [VB6] Strategy Game Frame View Window!!

## ThEiMp

Here is the best kind of control, that would help all of you budding strategy game programmers working on your projects. Well here are the tools to help you do your work, with less pain and frustration, in programming and designing your user interface and processes as well!!

----------


## Hack

Thank you for your CodeBank submission.

Per this CodeBank policy, I have edited your attachment and removed all compiled code.

We welcome and appreciate all entries into our Codebank, but ask that source code only be included with anything attached.

Thank you.

In addition, given the nature of the submission, Game Programming would be a more appropriate location and that is why I have moved it here.   :Smilie:

----------


## al-sagban

woooooooooooooow tis is very nice .... thank you my friend

----------


## ThEiMp

I am trying to write in DirectX and PCI Express force calls to it as well. But first that is Version v1.00!!

----------


## Kraizer

Has the attachment been removed?

----------


## Kraizer

Pardon me for the newbie question.  However, I've never installed something like this.  Mind telling me where the files go?

----------


## ThEiMp

> Pardon me for the newbie question.  However, I've never installed something like this.  Mind telling me where the files go?


Answer: _c:\windows\system32_

----------


## Kraizer

Thank you much, kind sir/madam.  I'll give it a whirl and see if I can't get you some feedback after I've tinkered with it long enough.

----------


## Kraizer

Hmm, Seems as if there's no directories in System32 that remotely match any files or folders in your rar archive. . .

Is the whole images and Modules directory as well as the system files just plop right into System32?

I'm on Windows 7 if that helps any.

EDIT: Sorry for double post. Most vb forums I visit have an automerge where they automatically merge double posts . . . Guess not here.

----------


## ThEiMp

Just copy it right into the System32 folder. It will take care of itself, there. But compile the source code and the project files into a OCX file, though...

----------

